# Tailors



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello

Can anyone recommend any good tailors for getting a mans suit made? Also roughy any costs of a full suit.

Thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi 

Royal Fashions, in Bur Dubai and also Jumeirah Beach Hotel have always done a great job on my suits. 

Cost ranges a lot depending on material and origin. but i guess your looking at between 800 - 5000 AED + 

They have fantastic range of materials, choose anything from the stitching to the cufflinks etc etc.

also good shirt designs as well.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

marc said:


> Hi
> 
> Royal Fashions, in Bur Dubai and also Jumeirah Beach Hotel have always done a great job on my suits.
> 
> ...



Thanks Marc, i'll go check them out.


----------

